# Amiibo Series 1 cards for Trade



## AriBerri (Apr 21, 2017)

Since my local Walmart has been basically _giving_ away these cards ($1 a pack) I've been picking them up like candy. So now I have a BUNCH of extras, ready to find new homes. 1:1 Specials 2:1 if trading non special cards. I am more than willing to take a picture of card(s) with your username and the current date to show I have them.  

UP FOR GRABS:                                                                                                  
[006] Resetti (x2)
[008] Timmy                   
[009] Digby (x3)                    
[010] Pascal (x2)                    
[011] Redd                                      
[013] Saharah (x2)                                                                          
[016] Lyle                                                                           

[020] Curt (x2)                                     
[025] Al                       
[028] Jambette                                                        

[038] Patty (x2)        
[042] Marcie        
[043] Puck (x3)
[044] Shari
[047] Knox (x2)         

[051] Opal
[057] Phil (x2)
[060] Samson (x2) (I got him in a trade, only to end up getting him in both packs I bought at walmart) 
[062] T-Bone (x2) 
[064] Pudge


[065] Midge               
[066] Gruff (x2)                                          
[068] Clyde                                             
[072] Lionel (x2)               
[074] Cobb (x5) (Seems like I keep getting him in every pack)                   
[076] Jeremiah                       
[078] Roscoe (x3)         


[082] Goose (x2)
[084] Benjamin (x2)
[088] Clay
[090] Axel 
[093] Bertha 
[095] Peanut

What I Need/Want: 
Series 1:      
[029] Rasher
[032] Bluebear _(Getting in trade)_
[075] Amelia 
[086] Chief
[089] Diana

Series 2-4: All.


Cards I want superly: (Willing to trade multiples for these cards)
WA 3 Etoile 
[190] Vesta _(Pending)_
[278] Dora
[332] Shep _(Pending)_
[385] Lucky


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 21, 2017)

Would you trade your 036 Allie and 090 Axel for my 276 Astrid and 336 Pierce?


----------



## AriBerri (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely  PM for info exchange and pics


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi there! I have Wendy, and also K.K, Benedict, Buck & Peewee from the other series. I am interested in your Bluebear, Molly, Mint, Kyle, Flurry & Punchy. That's pretty awesome though, I wish I could find steals like that around here! Haha I can't find any amiibo cards anywhere except maybe toys r us. Let me know if this sounds good or if you want to add/subtract any cards.


----------



## AriBerri (Apr 21, 2017)

Would you be able to Trade Puurl instead of PeeWee? If so, PM with info, we have a deal!!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 21, 2017)

I have 117 Jack, 081 Eunice, 207 Mabel, 120 Ozzie.

I'm interested in your Bob, Kyle, Bluebear, Bill, Chief, and Cherry.

PM me if interested!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 21, 2017)

If you're okay with doing international trades, then I may consider trading


----------



## AriBerri (Apr 21, 2017)

It kind of depends on how much shipping ends up being.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 21, 2017)

AriBerri said:


> It kind of depends on how much shipping ends up being.



Of course! I leave the decision up to you!


----------



## Braixen (Apr 22, 2017)

Are you shipping from the US? If so I'd love to trade!
How about:
Sable for Timmy
Bob for Winnie
Puck for Henry?


----------



## SnuggleMyBunnie (Apr 28, 2017)

Wanna trade?

18 bob, 40 gigi, 58 monique

for

160 Pekoe, 173 Julian, 190 Vesta

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wanna trade?

18 bob, 40 gigi, 58 monique

for

160 Pekoe, 173 Julian, 190 Vesta


----------

